# Honda 724 Maintainance questions



## stevm65 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi all,
I've got a 3 year old track 724, moderate usage(this winter in the NE, a little more than that!), well taken care of. I'm going to change the oil and other annual service and I was wondering if there is a schedule for changing the gear oil in the auger differential. It has drain and fill plugs, but I can't find any guidelines in the manual. What do they use in there? As far as the engine oil is concerned I have been using 5-30 full synthetic. Is synthetic OK. Trans fluid still looks like new, is there a change schedule for that?
Thanks


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Go here and enter your model/serial numbers and get the manual.Honda Power Equipment: Honda Generators, Lawn Mowers, Snow blowers, Tillers


----------



## stevm65 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks, but I've got the manual and it doesn't say anything about the differential, synthetic vs regular oil, or detailed transmission maintenance.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The Honda HS724 has a hydrostatic transmission, and is filled from the factory with Honda HST fluid; this fluid is good for the lifetime of the snow blower and there is no scheduled maintenance required. It never needs changing.

The only "service" required of the transmission is to check the HST fluid level and top off if necessary. Note the various marks and levels, based on the outside temp. If you find it necessary to regularly add HST fluid, that means it is leaking out somewhere, and the snow blower be inspected and evaluated by a Honda dealer. 

If any leaks are discovered, they should be repaired, and then (and ONLY then) should the transmission be drained, refilled, and a proper air bleed done. Never drain / fill the transmission for any other reason. Proper bleeding pretty much requires the transmission to be fully removed from the frame.


----------



## stevm65 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks so much! No, no leaks anywhere, fluid level is consistent and clean. I was an auto mechanic for a long time so I understand about checking the fluid levels and such. What about the differential gearbox that transmits power to the front auger? I had an old Yamaha 624 that had a very similar gearbox and it was recommended to change the gear oil every few years. Is there an advantage to using synthetic engine oil? I figured since it was cold weather operation it might flow better at start up. Seemed to be fine this winter.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Robert . . . he was asking about the auger gear box and that would be in the service manual most likely.

I went through the owners and it's not in there. Tried searching but no mention I could find.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

The gear oil has the same schedule as the transmission, it's a lifetime fluid. After saying that, I changed mine after 5 years to a synthetic gear oil. And I'll change it again probably in another 5. Hopefully this will help.


----------



## stevm65 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks, I would feel more comfortable changing the gear oil too. Since it's supposed to be lifetime, I'll give it a couple more years and probably do the same with the Synthetic gear oil. I ordered a shop manual too. It's a great machine, I want to know how to keep it at it's best..


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

My Honda Fit had a manual gearbox and no maintenance schedule for the transmission oil. Like other folks here I still have a hard time trusting modern lubricants - I'm from the generation that changed oil every 3K miles in their cars. So I changed the gearbox oil at ~90K miles. It looked pretty darned good, probably had at least another 90K miles left in it. Moral of story, for me anyway, is that if Honda says its lifetime lubricated, I'm a lot more inclined to believe them.

But I still might change it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I've done both my hydro transmissions in my riders and the fluid that came out isn't anything I'd want in there for a lifetime as it'd likely shorten that lifetime. On riders the major fault is they start slipping when hot and it's usually from the oil breaking down and or getting contaminated.

I can't say anything other than if I can get to it I change it and I monitor it and when it starts to not look clean I do it again. My time and a quart or two of fluid are very cheap protection.

If I had to take it in and pay someone else it might be a different story but I do feel there is value in keeping that oil clean. my 2 cents


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's kind of like the (in)famous Ford Focus lifetime air filter.

I'm still trying to figure that one out. How they really expect it to be lifetime and what that team designed "lifetime" to be.
I remember one coming in for service and I was going to check and likely recommend one and it's sealed, non-serviceable ???

I don't like that and I'm not comfortable with lifetime fluid in my hydros which are about $1K each to replace.


----------



## stevm65 (Jan 28, 2011)

unfortunately lifetime in manufacturers terms usually means lifetime of the warranty. Better to be safe


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

stevm65 said:


> Hi all,
> I've got a 3 year old track 724, moderate usage(this winter in the NE, a little more than that!), well taken care of. I'm going to change the oil and other annual service and I was wondering if there is a schedule for changing the gear oil in the auger differential. It has drain and fill plugs, but I can't find any guidelines in the manual. What do they use in there? As far as the engine oil is concerned I have been using 5-30 full synthetic. Is synthetic OK. Trans fluid still looks like new, is there a change schedule for that?
> Thanks


I just changed my 724 to Mobil 1 5w30. I bought mine in january and will use Mobil 1 for the rest of the life of the unit.


----------

